# Dx code for active labor



## brcadena (Sep 9, 2010)

What code would I use for active labor?


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 10, 2010)

There isn't an ICD code for "active labor" per se, but there is a code for "Threatened Labor," which includes "Threatened labor NOS without delivery" (644.10 or 644.13).  

Becky, CPC


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 13, 2010)

If they are in Active Labor, then they will be admited , which then you would code the specified Delivery code which the Physician should state on the chart


----------



## velucoder (Jan 19, 2013)

64413


----------

